# Transaxle repair!!!



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Yuk!

After a brief hiatus from mowing, it was back in the saddle least night. I hopped on my LT and the first thing that happens is the brake lever on the transaxle snaps! Almost 5 minutes later, the deck hanger on the left side also snaps. First time I've ever been hit with a double whammy for repairs. Maybe it is the mowers way of saying that it missed me. 

The brackets and the transaxle lever as well as some misc brake parts (it was do for new brakes anyways) all said and done ran me around $75 total. I also bought some belts, etc.

How tough is it to change the brakes out on a Peerless 206-545C?? Looks fairly easy, but haven't messed with it at all yet.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Been working out again Leo???


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

starting to wonder. Thankfully, the ZTR is working great, but it can't do too well in the trees. I can get the ZTR in the trees, but turning it with it's wide ass end tends to be a small minor problem. In the open yard though, mowing at close to 9mph is very cool. Nothing like buzzing your lawn down in record time. Also leaves a perfect stripped patern EVERY time!!!

Unfortunately, the LT has been reduced to woods duty and light "brush hog" duty. It will also tow the mow n vac this fall for leave duty. Its on its last legs and probably won't survive much longer at the rate its going. Thing are falling apart on it left and right.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Which ZTR did you end up getting.....I forgot!!!mg:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I went with a Husqvarna Commercial Model. I got it for an extremely low price. (under $4,000) and it has all the bells and whistles. It helps to know someone who knows someone who owns a Husky dealer in the area.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Like this one?
<img src=http://www.usa.husqvarna.com/files/products/product/small/zeroturn/iZ4218_90x72_us.jpg>


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Very similar to that one Stew. I finally got the Craftsman up and running again. It took a little more work than I anticipated, but it seems to have corrected an old problem where the deck was giving me issue with the noise. It is cutting as smooth as silk now. 

Good thing that I got it going too. The leaves are falling and the Mow N Vac is itching to get going. I was going to try the mow n vac with the ZTR, but I think the traction will stink.


----------

